# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم-متجر-المنتدى-المغربي-للمحمول-STOR-4GSMMAROC-COM  Asansam Box Dongle Convertion to Hua Tools

## store.4gsmmaroc

تم إضافة منتج جديد إلى متجر المنتدى  *اسم المنتج*
Asansam Box Dongle Convertion to Hua Tools *رابط المنتج :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       
AsanSam Box / AsanSam Dongle conversion to Hua Tools (HUA + HUA Qualcomm Tools (HQT) + HUA Xiaomi Tools (HMI))    *10000* smartphone models are supported.    *HUA Tools Supported Features:*Hisilicon Write flashRead and write NVOne click repair IMEI NullRead/unlock bootloader codeDirect unlock without root by creditAndroid One click rootOne click wipeViruses removalOne click reset screen locks by TWRP modeDirect unlock without root by creditMediaTek Special FlasherDirect UnlockIMEI RepairFull serviceRepair IMEI nullRead and write NVRAMReset screen lock without ADBFormat and flashOne-click RootReset FRP with Fastboot mode5 method IMEI repairPermanent IMEI repairRead codeOne click invalid IMEI repairReset screen lock without USB debugging and rootOne click permanent IMEI repair (SN 0123456)Qualcomm Direct UnlockIMEI RepairSpecial FlasherReset screen lock without ADBRead and write securityRepair IMEI nullFull serviceOne-click RootRepair IMEI and security after change EMMC ICWrite flashReset FRP with Fastboot modeRead and write QCN/SEC/NVMEnable diag with rootReset screen lock5 method for repair IMEI without rootDirect bootloader unlock in Fastboot modeAllWinner Special FlasherRead FlashIMEI RepairReset screen lock without ADBRepair IMEI nullFull serviceOne-click RootRead and write flashSpreadtrum Direct UnlockIMEI RepairFull serviceOne-click RootReset FRP with Fastboot modeOne click repair IMEI without root*HUA Qualcomm Tools (HQT) free activation on HUA*  Read full device infoRead/dump firmwareRead device firmware (complete)Write/restore firmwareWrite firmware allows to flash the device in any state (alive, brick, boot dead)Write factory firmware (.xml / Qualcomm factory images)Write .xml format firmwareFormat FS/Reset settings/Factory reset/WipeWipe/reset a device to factory settingsReset FRP (Google Reset Protection)Read pattern lockRead pattern codeReset FRPRead and write securityRead and write security for Huawei phonesAuthorization for Huawei phonesSelect loader (manually)Backup/restore all data/contact /data/log/sms/gallery/videoHow to connect phones: EDL mode (EDL cable can be used)TP mode (for many phone models)*HUA Xiaomi Tools (HMI) free activation on HUA* Phone infoRead*/*Write/Erase DumpWrite stock firmwareReset screen locks (Bootloader Lock)Read pattern lock (Bootloader Lock)Remove FRP/MI account (Bootloader Lock)Enable Diag portReboot to all modesRepair IMEI 1,2Read and write QCNRead and write securityRead and write modemRepair networkFix “Diag port not found” when IMEI is invalidOne click repair invalid IMEIRepair invalid IMEIFactory resetReset user codeRead partition blocksDisable accountWipe IMEIErase NVM *HUA Tools Supported Models *:*MediaTek IMEI Repair G302D U8812D, G500 Pro, G610, G700, G730, Honor 3C 
H30-U10, Honor 3X Pro, MS3A MEFAFON LOGIN2, U8836D, Y220, Y320, Y321, 
Y330, Y511, Y600Direct Unlock G500 Pro, G610, MS3A MEFAFON LOGIN2, U8836D, Y220, Y320, Y511, Y600 and all other Huawei smartphones on MT65XX platformOne-click Root G610-U00, G610-U20, G700-U10, G700-U20, G730, Y320, 
Y511, G330D U8825D, G526, Honor Pro U8950-1, Premia 4G, U8815/U8816, 
G300/G301, Ascend G330D, Y301-A2, Y215, Ascend D1 Quad XL U9510E, Ascend
 G615, Ascend Mate, Honor 2, MediaPad 10 Link and almost all Huawei 
MTK-based phones  Qualcomm U8100, U8100-5, U8100-9, U8105, U8107, U8109, U8110, 
U8120, U8150, U8150-92, U8160, U8160-U, U8180, U8180-5, U8180v, U8185, 
U8186, U8220, U8220 PLUS, U8225D Life Belarus, U8230, U8300, U8350, 
U8500, U8510, U8510-0, U8510-1, U8510-7, U8511, U8520 Deuce, U8520 
Duplex, U8530, U8600, U8650, U8650-1, U8651, U8651T, U8652, U8652-51, 
U8655, U8655-1, U8660, U8661, U8665, U8666, U8666E, U8666N-1, U8667, 
U8680, U8681, U8685D, U8687, U8730, U8800, U8800 Pro, U8800-51, U8800H, 
U8815, U8816, U8818, U8820, U8825D, U8833, U8850, U8860, U8950 Ascend 
G600, U8950D Ascend G600D, U8951 Ascend G510, U8951D Ascend G510, U9000,
 UM840, V845, Viettel V8404, Vision, Vodafone 845, Vodafone 858 Smart, 
Y201D, Y210D, Ascend G301, Ascend G330D, Ascend G520, Ascend G525, 
Ascend II, Ascend Y100, Ascend Y101, Ascend Y200, Ascend Y201, Ascend 
Y201 Pro, Ascend Y210, Ascend Y300, Ascent G312, Astro, Beeline E300, 
Blaze, Boulder
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Product Manuals (in PDF format):*    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
* Developer provides support only for those phones which are on the 
list of supported. Not all servicing features can be applied to some 
supported models, due to difference of hardware / software versions. 
Complete list of supported models you can find on the official product 
page, or on the GSM forum.   
Detailed information on the further use of the virtual product will be 
sent to your email, specified during registration, when we confirm your 
payment and process your order.                                       *تم نشر المنتج بتاريخ:*
03-05-2019 08:35 AM
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة  متجرالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول
Store Team

----------

